# The kids



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Just some recent pics of the kids during this lovely fall season 










Murphy has been joining Abbie and I on our walks now that its not so hot and humid, and I think he enjoys them  Abbie really seems to like to have him along too...










And every Saturday is when the dogs come to the store and it has helped Abbie get over some of her shyness SO much. So proud of her.



























"Did someone say 'cookie'?










And my friends older golden from the store, Patsy Cline


















And the kids during Sandy...as usual, Murph is oblivious and Abbie is nervous...


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Cute pups and pics! The golden's precious, too!


----------



## zontee (Oct 12, 2012)

so cute. love the frenchie !!!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Soooo cute!


----------

